# New spell checker is now available!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

After some pretty interesting lessons in Perl programming today, I finally managed to install a spell checker. It should be available in all posting modes including private messaging and quick replies. Since we are still in a beta testing mode, please let me know if you have any problems. Thanks!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

All right! YIPPIE!

Good Job Chris!!!!!!

It works well too!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Great news since I can't spel.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow and its fast loading too, great job Chris!!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

WOW! 

Now I'll no longer have to copy/paste my compositions into the other guy's spel cheker. :lol:

Thanks.

Nickster :smoking:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Thnaks Chris!


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Yea!!! I am also a bad speller, no more cut and past.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It took Chris a good day to get the Spell Checker working as it was not written for VBBS or PHP. 

This spell check works great! And the best part is it does not cost us $150 for every 100,000 searches (or every 6 months whichever comes first)

It's just another great feature here on DBStalk.COM


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> * And the best part is it does not cost us $150 for every 100,000 searches (or every 6 months whichever comes first)
> *


 That's one of the great things about this spell check. It all runs completely from our own server. No extra costs required.

So far it seems to be working well. Thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

It doesn't know:


DirecTV
Echostar
LNB
Multiswitch
TiVo


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm having trouble with words like:

doesn't
aren't

it sees them as doesn and aren.... Try it for yourself.....


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I like it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah James I have seen that as well, The spell check works off a unix backdoor, I don't know if we can edit the word file or not. 

The thing to remember is you know its spelled correctly, so make no corrections to that word.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just went into the Perl code and found the "ignore words" list. I've already input a few words like DirecTv and such. Please list any words that you find that should be on the ignore list here. Thanks!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> New spell


Is New Spell anything like new math?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"Please list any words that you find that should be on the ignore list here."_

"Rage" :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nickster :smoking:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

OK, here are the words that the spell check should ignore as being misspelled:

http, ftp, nntp, smtp, nfs, html, xml, mailto, bsd, linux, gnu, gpl, openwebmail, HTF, AVS, DVD, DIVX, VHS, LD, SVS, directv, echostar, lnb, multiswitch, tivo, dishplayer, doesn, didn, aren, wouldn, couldn, don, hadn, wasn, isn, shouldn, ain, haven, url, osama, DBS, DBSTalk, DBSForums

Any others you can think of?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris, that all looks like jibberish


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Heres a few more Chris...

- TiVo, DirecTiVo, EKB, SVHS, toslink, firewire, Primestar


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Excellent additions Steve. Thanks (Tivo is already on the list)


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Here's one:

hasn


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Here are a few more:

E*, D*, AVSForums, HDTV, HD, SD, 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, SW21, SW42, SW44, SW64, dishpro


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Cospiraologist :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Everything that is in quotes after spell-check comes out like this:

!QUOT!test!QUOT!

This is a PITA.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rage _
> *Everything that is in quotes after spell-check comes out like this:
> 
> !QUOT!test!QUOT!
> ...


That is definitely a bug. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Can't you fix it?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

What is it?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Rage,

I've updated the script that runs the spellcheck so the quote bug is fixed. However, I had to remove some of the words that are ignored by the spellchecker like "Dishplayer" and E* and so on. Whenever I added those words in, the quote bug came back which is why it has taken some time to get this bug fixed.

Anyway, you are good to go for now.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks Chris. You the man!


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Thanks!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Very slick. Add "LNBF" to the list.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Okay, I've been working on the spell checker. The quote bug is definitely fixed and I've added back most of the "ignore words" listed in this thread. If you see any other words that should be ignored by the spell check, please let me know. I've also been working on some cosmetic changes to the spell check window but still have more work to do on that. 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------

